# 2 Netzwerkkarten auf einen Switch Sinnvoll ?



## ShadowAMD (17. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne Frage, währe es sinnvoll wenn ich in meinem PC noch eine Netzwerkkarte einbaue ?

Der sinn dabei soll sein eine größere Datenübertragung zu erreichen.

Wenn ich jetzt auf einen LAN Party gehe und dort viele Daten getauscht werden, die auf meinem Rechner liegen, erreiche ich dann eine höhere Kapazität ??

Weil wir haben 2 Switche die aber nur 10/100 Mbit Anbindung haben. 

Also ich habe eine OnBoard und möchte eine 2 Netzwerkkarte über PCI einstecken. 

Werden dann auch beide Karten benutzt oder nur eine ?? 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ?

MFG

ShadowAMD


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

Also selbst wenn man annimmt, dass das in der Theorie funktionieren würde (ich glaube aber nicht, dass Windows oder die Standardtreiber die Pakete verteilt über zwei Karten schicken), dann müsste aber die Gegenstelle ebenfalls über eine doppelt breite Anbindung verfügen. Weiterhin müsste auch der Switch diese parallele Anbindung unterstützen. Also sicherlich gibt es das alles, aber nicht in 
der Standard-Netzwerk-Technik für daheim.

Also an sich keine schlechte Idee, aber wenn mein Halbwissen mich nicht trügt ist das so nicht möglich. Möglich wäre vielleicht getrennte Transfers bei getrennten Netzen, allerdings bringt dir das vermutlich in der Situation nicht viel, hängt ja eh am gleichen Switch und damit meist im gleichen Netz.


----------



## Special-Agent-J (17. Juni 2010)

na ja also sowas was du dir vorstellt nennt man channeling und geht nur mit besonderen kompenenten(teuren Komponenten) aber mit sicherheit gibt es möglichgkeiten durch 2 netzwerkkarten den datentransport zu steigern. Z.B. wäre es möglich über die eine Netzwerkkarte die Windows freigabe zu benuten und jeder der eine Datei von dir möchte benutzt automatisch die netzwerkkarte, die zweite netzwerkkarte benutzt du für den datenaustausch in spielen. So haste getrennte übertragung und wenn beides angenommen gbit karten sind und beide in einem moment laufen und gleichzeitig senden und empfangen, eine maximale (theoretische) Übertragungsrate von 4Gbit, also den effekt wie bei chanelling erreicht.


----------



## HappyMutant (17. Juni 2010)

Ja nur das der Switch eh nur 100 MBit unterstützt. Und das Spiele ohnehin nie diese Bandbreite ausnutzen. Und das bei maximalen Transfer der Ping einbricht. Und das dies theoretische Wert sind und von daher "4 Gbit" Unsinn sind. Die PCI-Karte könnte zudem 1 GBit in eine Richtung nur im Idealfall leisten. Wenn da in beide Richtungen Traffic läuft ist da echt auch Sense. Mit ein bisschen Glück ist die OnBoard-Karte auch noch über PCI angebunden, dann ist erst recht alles zu spät.

Von daher konzentrieren wir uns mal lieber auf die maximale Bandbreite des Netzes. Und der Vorschlag ist an sich nicht schlecht, aber wie du richtig sagst, müsste man den Datenverkehr auftrennen, jeder Karte eine eigene IP verpassen. Aber die paar Daten die fürs Spielen anfallen, sind eigentlich nicht so relevant. Eine Bandbreitensteigerung bekommst du auch nicht wirklich hin damit.


----------



## rabe08 (17. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne das noch unter dem Namen "Trunking", haben wir vor knapp 10 Jahren oft im DC gemacht, als 1Gb-Karten und Switche noch unglaublich teuer waren... Kauf Dir doch einfach einen neuen Switch, vernünftige Homeswitche für Gb-Ethernet kriegst Du ab 40€, und das sind noch nicht mal die Billig-Dinger. 
Du wirst wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal wissen, was Dein Switch bringt, nachher kriegst Du es zum laufen, aber das Ding drosselt runter, weil es die Datenpackete nicht mehr verarbeitet bekommt.


----------



## ShadowAMD (18. Juni 2010)

mhh, das hab ich mir schon halbwegs gedacht ^^

gibt es noch ne andere möglichkeit das irwie zu verbessern ??

aber danke für die Infos 

ein neuer Switch kauf kommt nicht in frage, weil es bis jetzt soweit auch noch funktioniert hat, und ich letztens 2 neue 24 port switche geschenkt bekommen habe.


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2010)

Ausser mit neuer Technik: nein


----------



## dot (19. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte folgende Konstellation nicht funktionieren?

- 2 LAN-Karten
- Beide angeschlossen am Switch
- Jede Karte bekommt eine eigene IP
=> Unter der Voraussetzung das die Daten groesztenteils von deinem PC bezogen werden, koennten sich verschiedene Personen ueber die 2 IPs, moeglichst ausgeglichen, Zugang zu deiner Freigabe machen. Bei 2 Personen wuerde dann im optimalen Fall beide 100MBit geliefert bekommen.

Das dieser Optimalfall natuerlich kaum auftreten wird sollte jedem klar sein


----------



## TurricanVeteran (19. Juni 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Warum sollte folgende Konstellation nicht funktionieren?
> 
> - 2 LAN-Karten
> - Beide angeschlossen am Switch
> ...


Ich glaube nicht,das das funzt.So würde sich der rechner ja quasi selbst im netzwerk sehen und ich glaube nicht,das er diesen "kreisverkehr" versteht. Das wird wohl nur probleme bei der datenübertragung bringen.
Da eher könnte es noch mit 2 netzwerkkarten,welche in windows per netzwerkbrücke uberbrückt werden,klappen.Durch die netzwerkbrücke bekommen beide anschlüsse die selbe adresse und somit kann sich der rechner auch nicht selbst erkennen.Allerdings muß man dann immer noch hoffen,das windows damit klar kommt und auch ein wenig "load balancing" auf den anschlüssen praktiziert.


----------



## ¦square²¦ (20. Juni 2010)

Zwei Netzwerkkarten mit zwei IPs geht ohne Probleme. Aber wie bereits erwähnt wurde, macht es mehr Sinn GBit Netzwerke zu nutzen. Die Kosten sind doch mittlerweile sehr überschaubar. Ausserdem solltest du dir bewusst sein, je mehr Leute gleichzeitig bei dir Dateien ziehen, desto geringer ist auch die Festplattenperformance, ausser du nutzt ein anständiges Raid. Wenn 10 Leute bei dir ziehen liefert deine Festplatte auch nur eine geringe Performance, was auch wiederum den Datendurchsatz beeinflusst.


----------



## rebel4life (20. Juni 2010)

Es geht schon, nur macht es so nicht viel Sinn, da man viel Arbeit hat (2xHFS zum Beispiel), ich würde eher auf Gigabit setzen.


----------



## Domowoi (20. Juni 2010)

Ich würd eher die 20-30€ in einen gescheidten swicht und CAT-6 Kabel investieren. Einfacher schneller.


----------



## ShadowAMD (23. Juni 2010)

HiHi, 

und währe sowas sinnvoll nur mal so als Idee ??

Level One FNC-0600TXM, 5x 100Base-TX, PCI Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

hab ich durch zufall gefunden xD 

MFG


----------

